# Thick Hair Sucks



## Rennah (Feb 19, 2009)

Help me!

My hair is very thick, curly/wavy and frizzy.

What can I do to control it?

Are there any good products to tame the beast & make it frizz-free?

I have never permanently dyed my hair, and it has been flat-ironed and blow-dried approximately 10 times in my life (special events only).

How often should thick, dry hair be washed?
I usually wash it once a week.

What kind of hair cuts or styles should I try? I usually wear my hair in a ponytail for convenience.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ruthless (Feb 19, 2009)

Like a broken record I highly reccomend Bumble & Bumble coconut shampoo n conditioner. (Beyonce uses it) 

For a leave in frizz tamer, not sure. Tried Ferouk silk therapy? Or a mousse?


----------



## anita22 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the thickest hair of anyone (female) I know... It's quite coarse and tends to be dry. Personally, I straighten it quite often (as it's naturally wavy) with a wide GHD straightener specifically for thick hair. I'd really like to invest in thermal reconditioning at some point though, since straightening it is so time consuming.

Personally I find the Kerastase Bain Satin shampoo and Masquintense conditioner (both in orange/yellow packaging) the best for keeping my hair smooth and moisturised. Other conditioners just dont' seem to do the job as my thick hair just absorbs everything and it's not enough to keep it moisturised. I wash mine every 2-3 days; as I have oily skin my hair too also tends to get oily quite quickly. I try not to wash it every day.

Also having a great blowdryer helps - I have a Parlux ionic dryer that is great for smoothing out my hair. I usually just wear my hair out (as per my pic) but that's more because I have a round face, and look like I'm about 12 when I tie it back! ;-)


----------



## Rennah (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks... if I can find any of that stuff I'll try it!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah I know what you mean. I had super curly frizzy hair but I got it permanently straightened, its a life saver and worth the cost. I used beyond the zone frizz zapper when i towel dried my hair. its reaaaally good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and for shampoo queen helene's silk therapy (something like that) shampoo + conditioner.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

Instead of drying hair with a towel, use an oversized t-shirt. It helps prevent frizz.

When I want to make my hair less thick, I put my hair in a low ponytail tightly and keep it in for a while. When I take it out my hair is less thick.

I've noticed the Pantene restoratives anti-frizz line is great, and Frizz-Ease is great too.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 17, 2009)

I also have a* ton* of hair... It's curly and frizzy but really fine. I straighten  my hair everyday though so it usually just falls flat, but if I wear it curly it's a puff ball. I get the worst of both worlds! lol

I think some hair is just frizzy... personally I have tried washing my hair once a week and only conditioning (makes my hair flat but still frizzy and dry), washing every other day, tried all products I could afford. If I don't wash my hair often it gets oily, but at the same time it is obviously dry! I even have dandruff! lol Your best bet is to just use a glossing spray/serum (any brand) and a little gel (not too much or you'll get the crunch effect) when you wear it down. Continue washing it just once or twice a week and condition everyday.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ah I know what you mean. I had super curly frizzy hair but I got it permanently straightened, its a life saver and worth the cost. I used beyond the zone frizz zapper when i towel dried my hair. its reaaaally good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for shampoo queen helene's silk therapy (something like that) shampoo + conditioner._

 
I know this post was a while ago but I was just wondering do you have to get the straightenning re-done as your hair grows and how often? I have thought (longingly) about having this done but I am worried about how long it will last.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_I know this post was a while ago but I was just wondering do you have to get the straightenning re-done as your hair grows and how often? I have thought (longingly) about having this done but I am worried about how long it will last._

 
It all depends on how long it takes your hair to grow. I do it once a year b/ its sort of expensive in California and my hair doesn't grow too fast. Stylists recommend you do it every 6 months though. It's a great investment!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 8, 2009)

My mom has super curly hair and she uses a product line called Ouidad.  They sell it online here...Ouidad.com - Products, how-to styling videos, and salons for all your wavy, curly, or frizzy hair needs!

Mine is not as curly so I am OK with using just mousse and letting it dry on its' own.


----------



## Visual Edge (Sep 8, 2009)

I have coarse, dry, frizzy, thick french hair with natural curls. I've tried so many things but my current routine is as follows (I'm still experimenting with products but this is working great):

Shampoo with sulfate-free shampoo, baby shampoo, or vinegar rinse once a week. I prefer vinegar because sulfate-free shampoo's are often less effective in removing product build-up. You wont smell the vinegar after you condition your hair so don't worry! 

Condition hair every day. Apply the conditioner to your hair dry 20 minutes before showering or before bed, under a shower cap if you shower first thing in the AM. 

Never touch a towel to your hair! You can use a t-shirt, as somebody mentioned or you can just lightly squeeze the excess water out of your hair as I do. (There will be some drip, of course but I'd rather use a towel on the floor then ruin my curls with it.)

Section off your hair by clipping up 2/3 of it. Use a good antifrizz product such as John Freeda Frizzease serum, distribute equally through your hair from roots to tips. Clips down another third and distribute to the newly exposed hair. Let the rest of your hair down and repeat. 

Spritz your whole head with a leave-in conditioner for curly hair. I'm using Marc Anthony's but I don't find it much different than any other one I've tried. Brush through all your hair.

Use a gel, mousse, or spray made for curly hair. I like john freeda curl perfector, Mark Anthony's mousse and soma curly cue. I hear that Aveeda makes wonderful products but they're quite expensive. Section off your hair again and apply liberally by scrunching small sections with the product.

Once you've applied to all of your hair, use a blowdryer with a diffuser to enhance your natural curl. Use the setting "low" or if you have a high-tech blow dryer you can use a low fan speed with high heat but that's not necessary. Do not completely dry your hair, you want it about 80% dry, just enough to hold the style. Allow hair to air dry the rest of the way.

Use a gloss or anti-frizz spray on your dry hair to deal with any frizz. If desired, mist with a light-hold hairspray.

Your curls won't be perfect but they'll be damn close to it! I hope this works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, if you need a bit of extra help, buy a cheap curling iron in a size that matches your natural curls and use it to touch up any areas that need help. Like a straight-haired girl touching up with a flat-iron, nobody'll even know you used it!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 8, 2009)

I have very wavy, thick, coarse hair and LOTS of it...My hairdresser says it's the most she has seen on one person lol. Don't recommend washing every day

It's so important to get it trimmed regularly...

As far as products: My current loves that totally work for me in combo

Enjoy luxury conditioner (pink bottle)
Phyto's Phytodefrisant
Moroccan oil: About a dime size's worth--not more as it can really make hair limp/dirty looking


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

I have very thick hair and I use the following products to tame it:

Head and Shoulders smooth and silky shampoo & conditioner
Tresemme deep conditioning masque
John Frieda frizz ease hair serum (whilst wet)
Tigi bedhead after party smoothing cream.

I guess the trick is keeping your hair moisturized to fight the frizz. I straighten my hair and that helps a lot. Also, having layers cut into your hair really helps the overall look.


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been looking for something all my life to tame mine.. I've spent some serious $$$ on hair products. The only thing that works for me is straightening it and that is such a pain.. unless I just wear it all crazy.

The new "tousle (sp) me softly" by hmm Not sure the brand honestly but it's a brand you can get anywhere basically works really well at smoothing it out if you just want to wear it wavy or air dry...


----------



## Nicala (Oct 27, 2009)

Beyond the Zone Frizz Zapper is a great serum. It's the only serum that helps me with the frizzies! It's available at Sallys.


----------

